# Help! Disbudding sites oozing!



## Christen (Apr 13, 2018)

Newbie goat owner of 2 adorable nubian bucks, bottle raising. They were disbudded at 1 week of age by local vet. Now, 3 weeks later, Charlie has been to ooze from both his sites daily. He keeps dislodging the scabs. He and his brother also have bumps at the sites, but Willy doesn't have as much oozing. Been using a little Blood stop on it. Is this normal healing? I showed vet last week when I brought them for labwork and he thought there was just inflammation. Any thoughts? Can I put anything else on it? Take him back to vet? Reburn?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You have a couple of options. One is to reburn just the oozing areas to cauterize them. I know it works well, but sometimes I'm too much of a wuss to do it again. 

If you're like me, your other option is to apply a drying, antibacterial agent. I usually use blue kote because I always have it at hand and because it is not as harsh as some other things. The down sides? It's hard to get kids to hold still long enough to spray just the disbudding area - so blue kote gets in some odd parts of their heads. AND kids are always head butting each other, so they share the blue with all their pen mates.

But hey, it's a pretty blue, right? If you want them to be even more colorful you could tattoo them as well so you get lovely blue and green spots everywhere.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't see the need to reburn unless it is like this for weeks. just use blu-kote as mentioned, and it'll be ok. Unless, perhaps, there is a risk of flystrike, then you may need to do something.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Last year, I almost lost one of my son't 4-H wethers after having his horn reburnt. This kid was born early January, and had been dehorned at a couple weeks old. His head looked great when we picked him up, and even a month later (so around 3 months old maybe) when I took the other kids back to the vet because their horns were regrowing. However, by tag-in (first weekend in June) he had almost an inch of regrown horn. Our fair allowed 1" of regrowth, so I hadn't planned to take him in. I was told by the tagger that I had to get the horn off though, so I ended up getting it redone around mid-June. WELL, it left a hole in his little head, and he (and the other two too) went off feed for almost a week. The hole oozed and stunk so I got him an antibiotic, and he improved greatly. HOWEVER, the hole and the oozing remained, so I got some Vetericyn and started spraying his hole twice a day. NO JOKE, the hole closed up within two days, and it didn't take long to heal completely. 
I swear by Vetericyn, so that's my advice to you; Get some Vetericyn!
http://vetericyn.com/wound-skin-care/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s probably healing and itchy and he keeps taking the scab off. Every now and then I’ll have kids that do that too. I just keep a eye on it for any signs of infection. If your worried about it I agree on the blue kote or something along those lines. As long as it’s not gushing blood or looks infected (pus, super red around the area) I think he will be fine


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my does and all of the bucks seem to go thru this about 2-3 weeks after disbudding. It think it itches because hey rub the scabs on each other, the barn, trees, and butt heads. The scabs loosen and a bit of blood and serum ooze a bit. I spray with BluKote. That takes care of the problem.


----------

